# Perspective ..



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

First sorry about breaking the 5 photo rule .. 

Not sure that I am the right person to do a write up about perspective .. this is more of a brain teaser than an article .. its aim is to feed the mind and make you think "Could I do better" OR "Could the photo look better?" .. what am I trying to portray here ?? 

1.)










not much can be done about the broken nose .. however the smile is quite enticing and the can of alcoholic beverage gives a idea of maybe why he is so happy .. maybe this photo though is an improvement .. 

2.)










I didn't take any others of this setting .. but it was when I was doing photo's of the gargoyles I got the idea about making a guide to investigating as many angles of the subject as possible .. try all differnt positions high, low, sideways (both left & right) .. close ups .. you name it .. it requires only time and patience on the photographers and subjects part .. 

3.) This is a garden gargoyle, one of a pair that guard a flower pot .. happy little fella isn't he ?? Looks like he is totally miffed at sitting around all day, all night with nothing to do and nowhere to go .. 










*4.)slight change of view .. miffed and a bit touchy ??*










*5.) Patiently waiting .. *









*
6.) There are two of us so don't mess with us !!!*










*7.) we're NOT going anywhere and NO-ONE gets to touch the flower pot!!*










*8.) sideways on .. *










*9)horizontal shift in scene .. *










*10.) Now they are beginning to look a bit intimidating .. *










some more to come ...


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

The first two say to me, 'Relief, relaxation!!'

The last ones, your narration says it all! Well done!

I take it you were on your belly to take some of these??? ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

shot perspective or point of view can really change an image - one of the assessment tasks I used to give my year 9 (14-15yr olds) Photographic & Digital Media students in their first year of their elective course was to photograph the same object 5 times using different types of shots:

1.	a close up shot - this could concentrate on elements such as tone, texture, pattern or form. The object may not be readily recognisable from this shot; rather it may become a formal composition or an abstract design.
2.	long shot - this should show the object from a distance so that it is within a context or background.
3.	framed shot - the object should fill the viewing frame or be literally framed by window or door frame etc.
4.	angled shot - taken from different angles objects can look quite different. Low angle (from the ground up), high angle (from on high looking down), tilted angle (tilt the camera and distort the perspective we normally see)
5.	free choice - you be the artist and come up with a new way of seeing an object!

some of their responses over the years were excellent - this was done with B&W film which they then learned to process and print.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's amazing how they change from amusing to sinister, the more you get down to their level 

An excellent lesson in views and perspectives DF ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for both comments and additional material .. hope this gives some budding photographers a helping hand in taking time to look closely at their work .. and possibly rethink .. 

@Dori .. the camera went down not me .. :smile: touched ground a few times ..


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Some great shots there. I do like how they seem to growl and guard the objects. Do you have a tilt screen/viewfinder? One good thing about my camera is that it has a pull out screen for the viewfinder which tilts up and down. this means I can place the camera near the ground and still see clearly what I am shooting or hold it above my head in a crowd.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

> If you want to know who's the great photographer in the mass of cameras - she's the one with the dirty knees.


I especially like #5. Well done. (I would crop out the red brick and the other vase.)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sjb007 said:


> Some great shots there. I do like how they seem to growl and guard the objects. Do you have a tilt screen/viewfinder? One good thing about my camera is that it has a pull out screen for the viewfinder which tilts up and down. this means I can place the camera near the ground and still see clearly what I am shooting or hold it above my head in a crowd.


Unfortunately not .. it's just a very nice point and shoot with a wide angle lens .. so should I place it anywhere in such an angle that I cannot see the display, I just click, check then try again if I am not satisfied with the result .. luckily though I seem to have a fairly good eye & imagination for this so I don't need to take too many shots .. just can't always tell until the first picture has been taken whether I have cut off any important parts of the photo though. Once that has been done I figure out where I need to make changes to the tilt.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

zuluclayman said:


> shot perspective or point of view can really change an image - one of the assessment tasks I used to give my year 9 (14-15yr olds) Photographic & Digital Media students in their first year of their elective course was to photograph the same object 5 times using different types of shots:
> 
> 1.	a close up shot - this could concentrate on elements such as tone, texture, pattern or form. The object may not be readily recognisable from this shot; rather it may become a formal composition or an abstract design.
> 2.	long shot - this should show the object from a distance so that it is within a context or background.
> ...


I love this idea ... sounds like a possible new theme for us all ...

A few hundred years ago when I was at college (ok it was only 40 years ago but seems longer :smile one of our tutors for liberal studies asked us to sit down and write as many uses for a house brick that we could think of .. and gave us 5 minutes to do this .. 

the result of course was that everyone wrote down the obvious uses and then dried up .. thinking painfully to try and find a few more that no-one else might think of .. can't tell whether we were primed or not by the tutor but suddenly a lot of us started to write down absurd ridiculous uses for bricks including brushing teeth, bathing, cleaning ears, polishing the car etc etc .. It was a lesson I and I suspect my classmates never forgot since it helped (at least myself) to realise that you don't need to use an object for the purpose it was designed for .. and even today I remember and use that lesson when trying to improvise something I am trying to do .. I frequently go into shops looking for something that I could use for a totally unrelated purpose to its norm.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

yustr said:


> > If you want to know who's the great photographer in the mass of cameras - she's the one with the dirty knees.
> 
> 
> I especially like #5. Well done. (I would crop out the red brick and the other vase.)


I think I would prefer to try using layers to totally defocus the background leaving the subject intact .. 

where did you find that quote .. amusing but true .. 

and thanks for your input :wave:


----------

